# Giant red HMPK + Giant multicolor PK spawn log



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Well after 2 tries with this male's sibling i finally gave up and put my other female in. Here's the father:










Bad picture of the mother:








Mostly she's black with dark red and blue on her fins.

have not seen her drop eggs yet, and the bubble nest they've destroyed and haven't really rebuilt because they won't stop spawning.










Caught them this morning after they must've just stopped. I thought my girl was dead because she was just floating under the cup on her side.

Hopefully i'll have some eggs soon.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

think he may be an egg eater... she's dropping eggs now and i managed to catch it on video:

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3167083774705

ugh... the thumbnail vid works on there, but the full blown one i can link isn't atm...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

congrats vog :-D am happy your fish finally spawned  pretty parents, when you said black body and blue/red fins something like this?:








if so she is a wild type bi-color  did you get the fish from AB?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

no i got her from a grocery store, she was in a tank with 3 or so males and 8-10 females that all all looked related. if you look up my post "help me pick my breeders" you can see a photo of the male i got with her.

At this point i'm hoping he doesn't eat ALL the eggs but it looks as if that's what he's going to do. I threw some pellets in by the cup and he eats the eggs by where they sank and ignores the pellets.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

I had a male that got upset when something even slightly went by the tank (vibrations too). I wrapped the tank in paper so he couldnt see me. Most of the time they hold the eggs in their mouth and then gulp some air and spit them into the nest. If he does eat them they might be sterile or have fungus on them. But I have learned there are always more eggs then you see. lol.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Creat is right, wait a few days, you might still have wigglers by then.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

betta lover, when i first read that it wasn't showing my the picture. Very much like that. In fact, that looks almost identical to her brother. Big fish tho. they are close to 4".

*Some eggs made it to the nest!*

And he's still trying to lure her back to the nest but i think she's had enough. I'd get pictures but i put the cup in a very unfortunate spot thinking he wouldn't use the cup (i had bubble wrap in there like Betty says to).


Now the bottom's pretty dirty from the overactive snail, and that i took little over a week to get my spawn... when should i clean? Should i try and get one in before they're free swimming, or wait?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

oh let's try this link for the video: 

*edit* sorry about that try this one
*edit 2* it works now!


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

YAY eggs! I wait till fry are swimming horizontal and daddies out to do a water change. I do it with fish net stocking over the siphon and I get the big chunks out with a pipet.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

what's a pipet?

Also i cleaned the glass (outside) with some windex, and as i was wiping it off, noticed little hair like strings or something. I thought from the paper towel... on closer inspection they are alive! Little worms or something. Should i be worried?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I wouldn't clean the floor unless there's a lot of left over food. Or at least wait until they're free swimming. Partial egg eaters are often fry eaters too. So try not to disturb him in anyway until it's time to remove him.

I wouldn't worry about any wormy critters. In fact most worm will become food for the fry.

Congrats on the spawn. Hope you'll have fry soon.


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

Like those lol http://www.lioninternation.com/images/Transfer Pipet 1.jpg

and indjo's right the baby betta will remove those worms for you


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

that's what i figured about the worms.


there is some uneaten pellets on the bottom...


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

just got home to find he's stopped returning eggs to the nest... he's pretty much not even building on the nest anymore, yet he still sits underneath it. What should i do?

Also he is now quite fat, i can only assume from eating eggs...

so frustrating, he is picking them up, then he swims under the cup where very little bubbles remain, and then spitting them out, where they just sink again. And i can see movement from some of them.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

sorry for the triple reply it won't let me edit the other one... some of them are fry... i've see them make attempts for the surface...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

edit*sorry i didn't notice another page  hopefully he would start caring again. maybe he just very tired through the whole spawning process?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i think i'm being overly jumpy. I'm thinking there are hatched eggs on the bottom. He's trying to pick them up but there are loose fry for sure.

Also in addition to having the tiny worms i appear to have Daphina in there again. So if they make it to be free swimming they should have no troubles.

And i have Blue Green Algae in it, again... and it's on my moss ball.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Picked up some brine shrimp eggs today. Lots of fry, not a ton like the other logs but enough i can't count. They are so tiny daddy looks like a monster near them. Lost a few that probably drowned because they swam too far away. My male isn't real big on blowing bubbles for them to hang onto. 

So here's a vid from yesterday of loose fry:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3178649223834

Didn't realize that after they hatched they left broken eggs everywhere. Gave him fits but under the cup is pretty clear now.

And here's the female, she stress stripes too fast and i had to flash to get a pic. Mostly she's dark on her body and the red is more vivid than the picture shows. She was missing that bit of tail before she went in and her ventrals were also short, the rest of the tearing is from him, but i think she got off easy.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

the female is still pretty :-D the dad is very pretty aswell


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

well the Daddy has finally figured out that bubbles are easier for them to hang onto and has finally put a nest back in the cup. He's pretty good about keeping them all corralled in there.

Babies are swimming much better, some are still doing the lawn dart routine. Trying to figure out when to start feeding egg yoke or hatching BBS. What exactly constitutes "free swimming"?


----------



## Creat (Dec 6, 2010)

When they start swimming horizontal and not vertical counts as free swimming instead of that spazy circle routine


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Only had a couple do the circle thing pretty early on. Haven't seen it since. At this point i have a handful doing the up and down and another handful that have left the nest and are just hanging out and can swim fine. I'll try some EY tomorrow morning or something, and hopefully my friend will be by with the bottle i can use to hatch bbs.

Any tips on EY or BBS hatching/ feeding?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

they need a longer timer on editing a post.

Feeding EY:

I heard something about boiling it?
Can the rest be stored before/ after boiling?
Can i use substitute EY?


----------



## GreenTea (Jan 31, 2011)

It's making me a little nervous you're asking these questions now after you already have fry, but this is how I feed egg yolk. Hard boil the egg and let it cool completely. Break it in half and scoop the yolk out. Every day, break off a tiny piece and add a drop or two of water. Mash it all up until the egg is thoroughly mixed. Suck up a few drops and drop them in the tank where the fry are. The egg should be mostly floating on the top where the fry can get it.

However, since you have a lot of creepy crawlies in your tank, I would just eye them. Egg yolk is dirtying and you'll be able to see if your fish are eating the critters by their big white bellies. If they are, no need to add egg yolk yet.


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

like the pair hope you get some babes


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Egg yolk: hard boiled - longer boiled, better
Take the yolk only, you can eat the white stuff.
Take a tiny pinch of yolk and ;
a. squeeze it around the water surface 
b. dilute it in a cup of water and carefully pour evenly in the tank.
c. dilute it (more than a pinch) in a small spray and spray evenly on the surface. Refrigerate the remaining EY solution.

Freeze the rest for later use. 1 yolk can be used for a lot of spawns.
If the water gets cloudy, you're using too much. 1-2mm per feeding is enough 

I agree with GT, if your tank is full of micro critters, you don't really need EY. But if you want, you could feed EY once a day.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

thanks, i had initially thought you just cracked open an egg and fed the liquid. In all the threads i read EY use in, only one very briefly mentioned anything about boiling.

Am just a bit worried they may still be too small for the micro critters in there.

They are definitely free swimming now. Daddy seems stressed because he can't find them under the cup.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Might be about time to remove the dad.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

going to remove him as soon as i get home. Would have done it before i left but there wasn't time to acclimate him properly.

Question: in reading about hatching brine shrimp around here, i saw no mention of salt, but the eggs i bought mention it. Do i follow the directions, or skip the salt step?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

Fallow the directions. there are videos on youtube about hatching bbs aswell.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks Bambi, i only ask because everything i read wither didn't mention salt, or was very different than my directions. 

Anyway Daddy's out, Babies have some EY in with them, BBS hatchery is built and running. Backup hatchery is built. The babies i can find look good but i have so many plants in there there's not telling how many there are. When daddy was watching the nest there seemed to be at least 50, but now that there out swimming i can only find 3-4 at a time. I want to get pictures or something but they're so small i can't get the camera to focus on them.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

You need the salt, they are salt water shrimps. But rinse before feeding to fry.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Just put my first hatch in... i did about 1/4 what it said to put in and i have soooo many bbs in there. Lost a bunch my net wasn't small enough. what do you use to harvest BBS?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't used BBS in a long time. 
I used to use a home made net. I changed the ... net(?) .... to a cloth (handkerchief). You have to be extra careful though because water takes time to get through, specially when you have BBS stuck in there.
I've heard other members use a coffee filter or something.... not sure what that looks like.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

finally a picture... kinda blurry but there are 2 fry in this pic.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Ok cleaned up some and took this video, just fed them tho so there's tons of BBS swimming around in there. I have right around 20, some big, some little. Most seem to swim and eat pretty good.

http://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=3247791552349


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Very cute!  I harvest my BBS with a turkey baster and strain them with a coffee filter  Works really well. I have a small jam jar that I sit the coffee filter in while it drains the water


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

they make bbs nets, by the way ^^ but the coffee filter idea also sounds like it workswell.xD


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Yeah the coffee filter is working great, thanks.

Removed the plants and come to find i have somewhere right around 40 fry. They are huge for their age. 8mm or so with the couple runts at 5mm.


----------



## Bonbonisbff (Jan 1, 2012)

Good luck!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

2 Weeks old!

Number of fry seem to be right around 50! :shock: Haven't lost a fry yet that i know of, and only one even shows any hint of anything other than perfect health (SBD).

They are up to 1cm and you can see dorsal and anal fins with your naked eye. Some coloring seems to be showing up, as half of them are a dark color and the rest are very light (see parents- one red one black). They hang out at the sponge filter, i think there's something living in there that they like to eat. 

Starting to see signs of aggression. I've watched them have slow moving staring contests, and even some nipping. Escalated even more today. I think i even saw a very tiny flare. Removed all plants except for the duckweed, and have made three 25% water changes to clean the bottom and attempt to fight back the BGA. Finally got the Nitrite down (it was .25 or so last week)

Questions:
Now that they are getting so big, i don't think the brine shrimp are going to cover it much longer. Can i gut load the bbs to make them more meaty? Should i just switch foods? What do you recommend? I was thinking of getting some frozen daphnia. My selection of live foods are either getting more bbs or fruit flies, but i can get pretty much anything frozen or dry. Thought about getting either first bites or baby bites but they seem like just powder.

Was originally planning on just keeping them in the 10gal as their growout, but there's so many now that i have a more accurate count on them, should i move to a bigger tank (or tub)?

Anything else you can think of that will help me i would appreciate.

Here are some pics:








One of the lighter colored ones, with ruler for scale









Bunch of them with one of the snails









One of the dark colored ones.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

These are giants, right? Keep them in the 10g for now (keep up with the water changes). Soon some will outgrow others. You need to move these to a different tank with a ratio of 1fry per gallon until they're about 3cm. Then reduce to a ratio of 1 fry per 2g. (If you want to see growth). But you can grow them like regular bettas if you don't have anymore space/tanks.

Try feeding them wormy food (tubifex, bloodworms, etc) at least 3 times daily (more is better). Daphnia is good for them (right size) until they reach 1cm - it will develop their form more than their size. I'm not sure about pellets though.

They should grow like regulars for the first 3-4 weeks. After that you should see growth spurt.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Like indjo say.
After the 4 week they will grow very fast.
Personally I didn't expect them to grow that fast.
My two month old giant was about the same size of a regular full grown betta.
Here a little advice.
Find some live culture.
To produce food for your fry.
Cause giant fry are like bottomless pit.
If u want to know how fast they grow check out my pix.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah i had no idea they would get so big so fast. I called around all i can find live is blackworms.

they're putting on like 1 mm per day, i see some breathe air every now and then, little ventral fins under a magnifying glass. I raised the water level to 7", to try and give them more space to try and keep them from fighting so much. Didn't work. Don't want to raise the level too much now that they're breathing air occasionally.

Will probably order some kind of worm culture this week. They didn't seem interested in the bloodworm i gave them last night tho. it was kind of big for them. What worms are better? Micro, grindal, walter, bananna, white... my head is spinning.

There is still some live daphnia in the tank, but the damn things live in the condensation on the glass above the water line.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

No pet store carry live culture.
In a week u can feed them chop live tubflix.
If that's the only live food source you can get.
Good luck.
When my baby was a month 1/2 old.(16 of them)
They eat 3 oz of worm every week n 1/2 
At 2 month 3 1/2 oz every and 1/2
You can say add 1/2 oz every other week


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

3 Weeks old! There is now no fish showing any illness/ SBD/ or any kind of problems at all. Doing 25-30% water changes every day. On Sunday some of the bigger babies started showing red at the base of thier tails, Monday you could see it on Anal fins. It's on both the light and dark fry, but not on all of either color base. You can clearly see ventral fins now. 

A couple days ago either the pond or mystery snails or both laid a couple clutches of eggs in there. I figured i'd leave them alone hoping maybe my fry would eat them, and they did begin snacking on them last night. They've eaten one clutch entirely, and must have a taste for snails as one of the pond snail's shell is now empty on the bottom, and there's no sign of the other 3.

Ordered some microworms, hoping they get here today or tomorrow. Still feeding bbs, experimenting on fattening some up.









Light color with the scale... 1.8cm.








Light color with red fins








Dark with red tail

Short vid: http://external.ak.fbcdn.net/safe_i...9_3344018757969_3344014677867_28860_508_t.jpg


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW they look amazing!! They look bigger than mine that are a month and a half old!!! lmao. How many are there?


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice looking fry. I love how everyone always has a big apple snail cruising around their grow-out tanks. 

I use grindal worms with my 2 week old Betta strohi fry, but the grindals are bigger than microworms and more likely to be seen and eaten by larger fry. 

Soil-less grindals are simple to culture. My population has exploded in a couple of days and provides ample food for my fry.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

at the size i'll feed them grindal.
they seem a little to big for microworm


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

There are right around 50. i have been unable to get them to hold still for a proper count.

Soil-less grindal worms? i'd like to hear more. I got the microworms mostly because they were $4 shipped vs $10 + for grindals. But i also didn't want to have to deal with soil. The microworms have arrived, but i had to leave before i could open them.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Soil-less grindals are grown on scourer pads or filter foam. I just feed mine a few pieces of dried cat food a day and they can pretty much finish 2-3 pieces off in less than 24 hours now. 

This explains the soil and soil-less methods

http://aquarimax.com/shop/grindal-worms-2/grindal-worms/


----------



## djembekah (Feb 13, 2012)

i am so intrigued by everyone's spawns! this is so cool.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Plus bigger fry won't eat Microworm.
You should pay a little more.
It would of go a long way.
You could of feed 3-4 week old to adult with grindal.
I have ten shoe box size container.
Which I'm still going to make more for my summer breeding


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

You selling them? I think yours was the eBay auction i was looking at. From somewhere in Ca.

I lost a batch of bbs, so i crushed some pellets up and now they're finally catching on and eating them. Might still get some grindals. 

I can see some worms from my microworm culture, so at least i know that's working.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't sell stuff on eBay.
Giant fry don't have a problem with trying out new food.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

oh. i was looking at an auction for something that was Clovis, Ca. i forget what it was but it's not the Grindals i was looking at.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Well they eat the pellets really good, need a better way to crush/grind them up.

Also got them eating frozen bloodworms, and will try some frozen glassworms tonight.

How do you harvest these microworms? Supposedly they would climb the sides of the container but mine just seem to sit on the surface of the instant potatoes.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

Mine climb up the side of their container, and I get some off with my finger.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm getting some off the side, Not as much as i expected though. Thankfully they will attempt to eat most anything that falls in their water. Picked up some Baby bites and some freeze dried Daphnia. They liked the Glassworms they got the other day too. 

They don't bother the small pond snails anymore, but they now constantly harass the big mystery snails and have chewed off their feelers. May have to remove them.

Most of the territorial fighting has stopped. Some of the darker ones that have the dark red fins started to develop a black edge on them. Some blue is starting to show up (Mom had some blue on her back). Definitely getting big, the big ones are up to 3 mm.

Starting to see my first issues that i may have to cull. One of my biggest seems to have scoliosis, his spine has multiple curves from front to back, and a more dramatic arc if viewed from the side (see picture). I saw him actually flare at another baby while trying to get a decent picture. One of the dark colored runts seems to have a gill flap that never closes, and early this week one of the other dark ones developed SBD. He seems tail-heavy. I gave him a couple days in isolation in Ep. salt and he improved slightly, but not completely. And now a couple of my lighter babies show signs, though not as severe.











Wouldn't hold still...










Dark with red fins and black edge










Scoliosis Baby


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Guess the female carry Cambodian


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

They're SOSOSO adorable!!! Love the little cambos  
I harvest my microworms by putting them over a heat source for like 15-30 mins and they try to get away from the heat and climb the sides. I use the overhead light in my sorority to heat them up. It takes longer, but I also have styrofoam cup pieces sitting on top of the culture and they climb onto the cup pieces. Usually takes overnight to do that on their own but it usually works  Hope this helps!


----------



## CarmanDirda (Feb 20, 2012)

The dark baby is already pretty  culling is a sad part of breeding, but necessary. You have to think of how poor their quality of life will be if you leave them like that.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> Guess the female carry Cambodian


No curly, the daddy carries cambodian genes (non red-NR). He is a bright red, not a cherry red. All bright red carry NR genes. 

@EvilVog:
Your babies are huge. You should begin to see the "giants" out growing the non giants soon. Separate them into a bigger tank or bigger fish/gallon ratio.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

From what I've remember Cambodian gene was ressive 
I know the dad is Cambodian and some of the fry r cambodian
What mean the female is a carrier


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Curlyfatbottom said:


> From what I've remember Cambodian gene was ressive
> I know the dad is Cambodian and some of the fry r cambodian
> *What mean the female is a carrier*


I don't understand. You stated that the female must have carried cambodian genes. I corrected by saying the daddy carried it.

IMO cambo is NOT recessive because I often get cambo color when working with NR genes. But then again, I've never done any scientific research.

The female is a traditional wild color - dark blackish body with red fins and some irrids. Her color doesn't suggest that she is from a cambo line. I'm assuming that she doesn't carry cambo genes.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive think the cambo line is r do to camboxcambo=all cambo
Camboxwith a pure line=multi


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Week 5

starting to see some ray development, and finally some red color. Mostly it's just been the biggest one (the one i measured each week) but others (even dark ones) are starting to show some red. Idk if it's quite like a cambodian now as the red colors in mine are slightly different. My camera isn't quite doing the color justice. Alot more blue on the backs of some of the dark ones, and there's now starting to be a difference in the dark ones as some are lighter than the others. Today a couple of the dark ones seem to have de-striped and show a uniform color. I also think i see bars in some others.

My microworms seem to be coming up now regularly. It dirties the water pretty bad and i think that they don't make enough of a meal so the bigger ones just get bored with eating them after a short while. 

They are liking the baby bites but it also dirties the water as they will only eat the bigger bits. Tossed some whole pellets in to see what they thought and they really like them, even if it takes some of them a dozen tries spitting it out to get them down. They also really like the freeze-dried Daphnia, but i'm reluctant to feed too much of it or too often. Picked up some Hakari Fancy guppy as it is small pellets with a good protien % and small size and they seem to like that too.

still waiting for some to outgrow... mostly they're all pretty close in size. I have a few that are very big, most are just a little smaller than that, and then a bout 5 or so runts that have always been small. I've set up a 30 gallon storage bin and will move about 2/3 of the bigger babies over there tonight. Still waiting on the bubble filter i ordered for it last week though.

The fighting has mostly been calm, seen some flaring here and there and a couple of torn fins that grow back together by the next day.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

My goodness!!! I thought mine were cute, yours could eat mine and mine are 3 weeks older than yours lmao! they're looking sooo amazing <3


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

count after the move: I'm up to 59!!! New grow out tank sucks i can't see anything...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Your fry look really great compare to my.
With 59 frys.
How much food are u going though in a week


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

feeding them 3-4x a day. I just bought my third vial of brine shrimp eggs, feeding just under a 1/2 tsp as a single meal. They will eat an entire cube worth of frozen bloodworms or glassworms in a meal. Microwroms: 2 4x2 plastic containers wiping the walls as a single meal. The bigger ones can take 2-3 full size pellets.

So not exactly sure, but it's a lot.


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Ive figure.
The baby giant will eat until they look really really fat.
Then one or two hours later.
They will look like they haven't eat at all
Just wait tell they hit the 8th week+
They will seem like bottomless pit.
When they hit three 1/2 month they will slowly eat less.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Thier Aunt still eats like a bottomless pit at 6 months...


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

Clearish bin or solid?? Sadface! i'd miss seeing them!
Heehee I just love the cambos, they really do steal my heart


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

it's clear ish but it's not the same as looking at them through glass and it's not as well lit.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

6 week update:

The move to the storage bin went off without any problems, Just the storage tub isn't 100% clear and isn't anywhere near as well lit as the smaller tank. Out of the 59 total babies, 60% went to the new tub while the Runts and other 30% are still in the 10 gallon.

Fighting BGA in the 10 gallon AGAIN. Plus there seem to be other tiny insects or something living on glass under the water line, and the regular algae has also gone wild.

Still waiting on the bubble filter i ordered three weeks ago for the storage tub. Never order from China.

My runts seem to fight a lot as compared to my monsters. Worried the one little one is going to flare himself to death. The big guys seem to tolerate each other just fine, in fact they all seem to only hang out in the front 1/10th of the bin. Also most of the fish in that tank that had stripes have now lost them. Lots of variations in the color of the dark ones, some really dark, some really dark with blue on their backs, some lighter dark ones, some lighter ones with blue. The cambos are starting to turn red, i now have three that really look red now. Also lots of fin variation. Need to pick up a viewing box so i can get better photos. here's the one i've mostly been tracking the size of:











Forgot to mention they love the Guppy bites, but the big ones now easily take full size adult pellets. Thinking of weaning them off the BBS soon as i'm almost through another vial of eggs.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

7 weeks

Totally weaned off of bbs and onto mostly pellets. Lots of color variety now, don't know how to describe them.

Bought a tiny critter keeper for pictures, but the darker babies inherited their mother's ability to develop a stress stripe faster than you can blink your eye. Noticed one i was photographing has a definite egg spot visible. Could use some tips on taking better pictures, even when i had it where i could easily see their color patterns, the photos would still come out dark. i tried using a black background but it came out as if i had used a flash. I am just using my cell phone cam tho.

Also could use some opinions on when i can re-home some of them if they go to friends, and when i can aquabid some.


















these next two are of the same fish


















And here's a girl for sure!


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

WOW theyre looking incredible! You're doing an amazing job! How many are there again? And how often/how much do you do water changes?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

just over 60, trying to do 25% every two days, but if it gets hectic i stretch it to a third day maximum.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

:O The fry are gorgeous!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Mind saving a red pair for me? I may get one (my itch for super reds is coming back...).


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

be happy to. not sure i have any females coming up red but some are still coloring in yet.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Cambodian is fine too lol. I'll see if I can get them. How much would you plan on charging?


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Gorgeous outcome. They're big!!! Good job.
Are they about the same sizes? Are any beginning to out grow others?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I really like how they have turned out!

How old are they? I'd really be interested in a pair maybe.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Amazed at all the interest i'm suddenly getting now that these guys are about ready to move. 

They will be 2 months old on Friday. The vast majority of them are all the same size, only a handful of runts, but i expected them to be genetically giant heavy as i also own 3 siblings of the parents that are also giants, but i've also seen about 10 of the Mother's siblings, all giants.

I'm mostly asking $5 ea. I've never sold before so i really have no idea what to value them at, and basically want to give a break to this board that helped me raise them, as well as build a reputation. I've heard it costs about $30 for express shipping, so i'm going to go with that.

Colors:
Most of what i have in males are solid red with some having varying degrees of white on the fins. Have about 5 of these.









this next guy has the most white in his fins (it's not all that much)









Blacks, while still coloring in to what i figure will be a more even black like their mother, have varying degrees of iridescent blue on their back, and their fins vary slightly with the amount of blue on them. Most resemble this guy:










I also have a few somewhere in between the red and black body. they are however extremely difficult to photograph. As soon as i isolated one, it's body color dropped out and he striped on me. I'll try to jar them on Friday, so i can leave them long enough to re-color.










sucks, because this is the only one to hold a pose for me.

The females are all over the map of not really having much color. There aren't any that resemble either parent in color atm. Some of them look like what we've been calling Cambodian, so they may turn red later on like their brothers did. I will try and get some pics of them on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, wow, they look great! I kinda love the looks of that first one. Put me down for him or one just like him!

And to think, I've always preferred blues & greens. Ha! Not anymore! Gonna have one of each before too long. Oi.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Would you ship Priority?


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would love a pair!

I just need to know if you'll ship priority as well. The first male is quite the show off! Probably my favorite.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

bettalover2033 said:


> I would love a pair!
> 
> I just need to know if you'll ship priority as well. The first male is quite the show off! Probably my favorite.


I agree with that! It'll be tough to get that blue wash out but they're super nice.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

sure i'll ship priority, that costs around $10, right?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Yup. About $12 for a medium box.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes. Priority shipping is $10.

I'd really like a pair.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

wow there getting so big and beautiful, congratulations


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

just jarred 14 of the biggest males, giving me a better look at the intermediate color... it's kind of a pale purple/ lavender color, with fins like the darker color ones. Unfortunately, the jars are not at all conducive to photography, but will help me keep them separate for individual pictures that i will take over the next week or so.

The females now that i can look at them on a more individual basis, i have a few that mirror the males except no reds, but there are the cambodian-style ones (the colors are different from a true cambodian). Like i said before they may turn red as that's what my red males looked like at one point. I also seem to have alot that don't seem to have any color on their bodies, or no color other than a stripe. I will also try and isolate them long enough to get good pictures of them as unstriped as possible.

Still amazed with the speed a stripe will appear on some of these. Chameleons would be jealous how fast they change color.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Very interesting It must be so much fun watching them grow!
I have to ask...was it very time consuming?

I can't wait to see pictures when their color has come through.

Definitely have to watch this thread.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Honestly they weren't as bad to take care of as i've heard of other people's spawns. Super hearty and healthy as i haven't lost one other than possibly before they were big enough to notice if i had.

I don't expect too much more color change outside of the reds getting a little more red, and the black ones getting more black. Hoping the females are late bloomers tho, it would be nice for them to get some kind of color going on.


----------



## hotrod57ts (Nov 9, 2011)

thy look good i need some females


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Ah I see. That makes sense. I know you have to feed them a bit more than normal sized bettas but it should be the same feeding and care for the first 2-3 months as I have heard.

I rant wait for some pictures soon.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Couldn't take having them in the jars, so i put them back. they weren't eating properly in the jars anyway.

8 Weeks old!

good thing they don't have teeth, otherwise they would all be ripped up on their faces from trying to eat the same sinking pellet. 

Anyone got a tip on where i can find heat packs?

During the time when they were jarred i was able to get a closer count on males:
6 red 
5 black & blue
3 in between... see photo









This is one of the in between color males... it seems a mix of all the available colors into more of a blend than a this-or that that the rest of them are.









Females:

























Runts for comparison:









Still need more pics of the girls, but i'm going to hang on to most of the non-Cambodian ones anyway.

Sorry idk why the pics came out so big...


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

You know you're making it very hard to wait for me new boy to arrive.

And really making me regret not getting two!! I gotta keep telling myself I don't have room!!!

No, I don't breed, but these big boys sure look handsome to me.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Just an update to people hoping to buy some: i've ordered heat packs and bags so i can start shipping next week. Make sure to pm me if you haven't already so i know who's ready now.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

good luck on selling them  if you plan to breed again, i would suggest to keep a pair or at least one. i know your going to not have a lot left over XD


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

i'm going to make a sorority with a few of the females + the ones i already have, and keep at least one red male...


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

oh okay  well good luck anyways XP


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

9 weeks! all my shipping supplies are in so they're up for sale.

I picked out some females for myself and am adding them to my 20 gallon as i type this. Their Aunt currently lives in there, and it's scary how much bigger she is, but she is very gentle. She does flare at them but as long as she doesn't get nippy, she can stay.

Also getting the forever home ready for the one red male i'm keeping.

Red males are going fast, most of them are already spoken for, not counting the 2 red male runts.

trying to get a flared pic, and a measuring pic, but they just won't cooperate tonight. As suspected, they are somewhere between PK and HMPK when flared.









Sparky, this one is yours if you like.


The girls in the 20 gallon are all together desperately trying to figure out how to eat a snail... been a while since they saw one.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

PERCIVAL!!! (That's the fish's name, for those not in the know! Which is like everyone.) I love him! Yep, his home is waiting. OK, so I've been ready for WEEKS! I just hope he's not too miffed to be moving to the Buckeye state!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

ok, will start fasting him tomorrow, and send you a bill.

Apparently there's lots of stuff in my planted 20 gallon that the girls like to eat... they are spending their time picking at stuff all over.

Also the girls had an interesting color change once they got in there. One girl was almost a yellow, with clear fins, and now she has red fins... A cambodian i put has taken more of an orange-red color.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

It must be cool watching them grow & change.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's their Aunt when i got her in December, she was 3 months old:









Here she is with her 2 moth old Neice today, making me think that eventually my Cambodian fry will all turn red


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Aww, a family portrait.

I'm getting really excited.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

aww they are cute.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

10 weeks!

Got my first one sold and shipped successfully to his new home, got 7 isolated awaiting transit to their new homes.

Thankfully they're still not fighting too much. I see the occasional fin tear and then it's healed by the next day.

Amazed at the color change ability. Faster than you can even see it to stripe, and then it comes off almost as fast. (see photos).

Considering putting some on Aquabid.

And i finally got a picture of one flared... this male is as of yet not spoken for:




















Here's the color flip, these pictures are about a 1/2 hour apart, and are of the same girl!


Before:









After:


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i would totally buy a male if i had the money lol


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm totally loving the little boy you sent me. Well, at 10 weeks he isn't much smaller than the Petco boy I've got that's at *least* twice his age, but he's still a baby to me.

I told you about the color drop little Percival does; the first couple of days he was here I literally watched the color drain out in the blink of an eye if I startled him, it was amazing. He's gotten used to me now so I haven't seen it happen, even when I did his water change.

He's lovely, got lots of character, and I couldn't be happier.

Thanks again!


----------



## viyahn (Apr 10, 2012)

Do you still have any betta fish available? Or are they all spoken for and in their new homes now?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh, hey, that reminds me, I wanted to post a pic of me boy from you. I've named him Percival and he's a pistol. He didn't eat for the first day or so that he was here, now he literally pounces on pellets when I drop them in his tank.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

^^^ he is pretty


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

great picture! wow he did lose a bit of color shipping didn't he?


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Ummm, I think part of that's the flash and then the iridescence making him look a mite pale. He's a feisty little cuss.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Ah ok. Yeah i raised some feisty ones. i was cleaning the runt tank today and one of the girls kept nibbling on my hand. Not just the end of my finger, but like the middle of my palm.

The runts also ate a cucumber slice i put in there for my snails. Overnight.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

OK, feisty and ravenous! I stand corrected. Maybe they're vegetarians!! ;-)


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

I am so excited! I can't wait to get my cambodian female & black runt male!!! Going to be great additions to my "betta family"


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Almost forgot my weekly log post. Not much change, finally starting to see colors settling out. Most look like one parent or the other, with a small percentage being mixed. 

They're fighting a little more. May have to separate them soon, at least the big ones. It looks like a dance contest when i change the water.

They loooooove glassworms. Had some entertainment as i barely chopped them up at all this time there were a few instances in the runt tank of a tug-of-war over a worm.

Also 6 more have arrived safe at their new home. 

Probably putting some up on Aquabid on Monday.

I put an approximate stock list up in the classified post.

Here's 3 getting ready to go to their new home... guess which one has the male in it.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

They're productive little bubble nesters, aren't they?! Percival almost always has one in his bowl.

His permanent tank FINALLY cycled so he moves in tomorrow, wonder what he's gonna say about this.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

The male is the one on the right with the really nice bubblenest.


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

my 2 have names, even though they haven't even been shipped yet. My 8 year old stared at the pictures this morning. Princess & Ruby.


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Fin2you said:


> my 2 have names, even though they haven't even been shipped yet. My 8 year old stared at the pictures this morning. Princess & Ruby.


Me too! I also named my boy before he arrived. 

Please post pics once they arrive and are settled.

I don't know if you've ever gotten fish in the mail before, I hadn't and was a little concerned because little Percival wasn't really interested in eating the first day or so. Now he's a ravenous little devil who stalks and pounces on anything that drops into his tank. :shock2:

I picked up some frozen brine shrimp as a special treat and he was a little put off at first, but once he figured it out he was happy to hunt them down.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah they haven't had bbs for a long time now. the runts won't even eat the little bugs that live on the glass anymore.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

just curious, what do you plan on breeding next? am just very curious lol


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

gotta make room first, but i want to concentrate on the giants. Maybe get a giant hmpk from aquabid that has some marble or dragonscale so i can work in the colors i want and improve my tails to make them true HMPK.

First one up on AB! It's the red male I had originally pulled for bettalover. http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettaswt&1334892640


----------



## sparkyjoe (Feb 27, 2012)

Well congrats! He sold fast!


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

yeah apparently my buy it now wasn't high enough. He didn't last an hour.


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Someone wanted up-to date parent photos:










Mom has been missing that tiny bit of tail since a bout with fin rot in November. The rest of her fins came back except for that little bit.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm rather tempted.... I may have enough for some soon.... Do you have any cambos/reds with minimal blue wash?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

girls or boys? Runts or full size? My red runt males are incredible. but they are still small. The big ones i probably have 1 or 2 that don't have the blue irid. on their backs but i have to separate them to get a good look. Females are really starting to come alive in coloring. Most are a shade of orange now. One of the ones i'm keeping has pretty much totally turned red.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm looking for a pair (red PKs from Thailand have caused me more problems than they're worth). I can wait for the runts to grow. Gives me time to sell some more cultures to afford them


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

It's been a few days, any new pictures? LOL it's the 19th today!!! Course I have checked already and payment hasn't been processed.... is this going to be 1 of the times it takes the full time so it won't clear till the 23rd? Oh well it's not like you'd be shipping b4 early next week anyways! LOL How are my girls doing?


----------



## EvilVOG (Nov 23, 2011)

Was busier than expected today, the parents returned from their Summer home. So those waiting to see the girls i did get a couple pictures, but i will get more tomorrow.

Anyway week 12! Definitely have to start moving the bigger ones. Will be putting most on AB in the coming week as i already have many in Jars, and pretty much all my jars are filled. Gotta get more.

Males are dancing machines, it's fun to watch after a water change. 

Anyway here's the girls i got today: 









Couldn't get her to totally settle out or wait for it, her fins are much redder.

And then this one in the vid as the odd ray on her tail... i had taken a picture of her before, i think it's in the classified ad.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=3780118380187


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

beautiful fries, and the parents are still very pretty ;p i would've wanted one, i have no money nor space


----------



## Fin2you (Mar 5, 2012)

My 2 got shipped today!!!!!!! thank you thank you thank you EvilVog!!!! 
I bought 2 females, a camodian & a solid red. cant' wait for them to arrive! Princess (1st photo) & Ruby (bottom) will be given some serious TLC to help them recover from shipping, then will be spoilt rotten after they move into the sorority tank!


----------

